
The economic case for decriminalizing heroin - Pr0
http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/wonkblog/wp/2013/01/08/the-economic-case-for-decriminalizing-heroin/
======
rikacomet
the case against drugs is that, it makes you loose your judgement, when you
get high, and whatever you do in that condition, might not get undone.

tobacco for example is a cash crop in India, yet, people in many areas choose
to grow something with lesser margin over it.

